# Wotofo Serpent Sub Ohm Tank



## Max (20/11/16)

Greetings to all suppliers - does anyone have this Atomizer in stock - or have this Atomizer enroute to SA for sale - Looking forward to anyone's reply - Thank You


----------



## Mari (21/11/16)

Max said:


> Greetings to all suppliers - does anyone have this Atomizer in stock - or have this Atomizer enroute to SA for sale - Looking forward to anyone's reply - Thank You


Good day,

We have stock of the Serpent Sub 22mm Atomizer for R325.00 
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-sub-22mm-atomizer/


----------



## Baker (21/11/16)

Uncle @Rob Fisher when are you testing this for us?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/16)

Baker said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher when are you testing this for us?



@Baker in a nutshell... *NEVER*! It uses Kangertech Coils... I have not found a cotton or ceramic Kangertech coil that can rival a Vaporesso Ceramic Coil or a Kangertech cotton based commercial coil that comes anywhere close to a RTA.

And I doubt any vendor will bring it in despite it looking so good!


----------



## Baker (21/11/16)

Lol, but your friend there in Durban has it. 

Guess we'll have to be our own guinea pigs for this one


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/16)

Baker said:


> Lol, but your friend there in Durban has it.
> 
> Guess we'll have to be our own guinea pigs for this one



Which friend? I haven't seen one of these anywhere?


----------



## Baker (21/11/16)

How are you not seeing this posted above - http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-sub-22mm-atomizer/


----------



## Baker (21/11/16)

And it's not pricey. I know you're gona get one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/16)

Baker said:


> How are you not seeing this posted above - http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-sub-22mm-atomizer/



Ahhhh... I'm going past there just now... I may just pop in for a lookie see! 

I assumed someone misread the OP.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/16)

Yip just as I thought. Smokescreen! They have the SM22 and NOT the Serpent Sub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip just as I thought. Smokescreen! They have the SM22 and NOT the Serpent Sub.



Another smokescreen... I went to Ohm my Ecig and not Vape Decadence... I just assumed they would both have the same stock... Oh My Ecig certainly don't stock the Serpent Sub... Vape Decadence may well do but they are in Toti and that's very far away...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baker (21/11/16)

So you smokescreened yourself!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Max (21/11/16)

Thank You so much for your help @Mari - and was sorted out by Sean from OME -


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/16)

Max said:


> Thank You so much for your help @Mari - and was sorted out by Sean from OME -



So did you get a Serpent Sub Tank @Max?


----------



## Max (21/11/16)

Yes @Rob Fisher - I will be getting it tomorrow - at long long last.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/11/16)

We have some of the 25's on order. Spoken to our rep at Wotofo and as much as the coil system is compatible with the Kanger coils, the Serpent coils structure and material is made by Wotofo so that I'm happy about. Their commercial coils for the first Serpent were fantastic so that sets my mind at ease

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Max said:


> View attachment 76063
> 
> Hi @Rob Fisher @Silver @Stosta @Sir Vape @Baker @Mari @Soutie - Wotofo Serpent Sub Ohm Tank - Totally Totally Awesome ... It's the Tank on the right.
> The Workmanship on this Atomizer is superb:
> ...



@Max from KZN! Two questions:

1. Where are where did you pick it up?
2. Do you have a Subtank RBA to check if that fits inside?

Lucky man! It looks awesome! Sad Stosta is sad that he isn't vaping on one of these right now!


----------



## Max (22/11/16)

@Stosta - at Ohm My eCig in Kloof KZN - @Mari - above - has stock I think Vape Decadence - Amanzimtoti KZN. 

Yes - I specifically procured one - with the larger wicking holes - for this "Test Fit" - and it fits.


----------



## Baker (22/11/16)

Max said:


> View attachment 76063
> 
> Hi @Rob Fisher @Silver @Stosta @Sir Vape @Baker @Mari @Soutie - Wotofo Serpent Sub Ohm Tank - Totally Totally Awesome ... It's the Tank on the right.
> The Workmanship on this Atomizer is superb:
> ...



Now I definitely wanna get one but I hate paying for shipping on one item! Hopefully one of my buddies from Durban will come down to Cpt soon...
Sounds good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Max said:


> @Stosta - at Ohm My eCig in Kloof KZN - @Mari - above - has stock I think Vape Decadence - Amanzimtoti KZN.
> 
> Yes - I specifically procured one - with the larger wicking holes - for this "Test Fit" - and it fits.


Ah! Sean has been holding out on me!

With the RBA deck fitting, this is very very good news for me. Thank you so much for taking one for the team XD I realise I'm pushing my luck here, but can you tell me if the airflow identical to the SM22? I found that it was just a little too "airy" for me as I prefer a restricted draw, so hoping this will be a tiny bit tighter!


----------



## Max (22/11/16)

@Stosta - I don't know how Sean did it yesterday but he made a plan happen so fast - and I am very grateful for that - yes - the airflow is tighter through the coil even with the airflow holes at the bottom fully open - the airflow is a little easier through the RBA but not as free through the SM22 with its airflow totally open.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Max said:


> @Stosta - I don't know how Sean did it yesterday but he made a plan happen so fast - and I am very grateful for that - yes - the airflow is tighter through the coil even with the airflow holes at the bottom fully open - the airflow is a little easier through the RBA but not as free through the SM22 with its airflow totally open.


Thanks Max! That really is such a win, I'm going to have to try one after this info you have given me! C'monnnnnn Payday!


----------



## Max (23/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

